# Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute



## christianHH (18. August 2005)

Hallo,

Habe mal ein paar Fragen zu dieser Rute!

1. Wie findet ihr sie/ Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

2. Eignet sie sich auch zum normalen Grundangeln ohne Korb in der Elbe?

3. Wofür genau sind die Spitzen?

4. Welche Länge ist am besten? 3.60 ; 3.90 ; 4.20?

5. Kann man den Spitzen vertrauen? Ich habe da so meine Bange mit einer so dünnen Spitze 180g zu werfen!?
 ;+ 

Danke für die hoffentlich vielen Antworten  |supergri  im voraus

Gruß Schnubbi


----------



## Seelachs (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Hallo,
Die Rute ist echt nicht schlecht. Habe sie in 3,60 und 3,90 und bin zufrieden.
Elbe habe ich noch nie geangelt.
Jede Feederrute hat auswechselbare Spitzen je nach Stömung bzw. Gewässer.
Je länger deine Rute umso besser die Wurfgenauigkeit.
Die Spitzen halten die 180gr aus keine Sorge. Wie weit willst den Fischen (Entfernung).
Mit welchen Gewichten musst du überhaupt fischen?


----------



## christianHH (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Hallo,

Danke für deine Antwort!
Die Entfernung ist nicht weit, solange ich nicht im Hauptstrom angele! Wollte ich allerdings auch mal ausprobieren wie man da fängt und da muss schon ordentlich Gewicht ran. Deshalb frage ich ja wie es mit Gewaltwürfen aussieht.

Gruß Christian


----------



## posengucker (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Hi,

ich fische auch mit besagter Rute in 4,20 Meter Länge. Bisher bin ich zufrieden und sie hat schon einige Gewaltwürfe überstanden.

Der härteste Belastungstest war sicher das Fischen im Ablfussbereich eines Donaukraftwerkes, wo der Strömungsdruck die Rute ordentlich durchgebogen hat. Wir fischten damals mit 200g Blei, haben diese aber eher rausgeschlenzt und nicht geworfen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## nikmark (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Moin,
habe sie in 4,20 m und habe am Rhein 160g voll in die Strömung geknallt. Kein Problem!

Eine klasse Rute mit sehr guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Wird übrigens gerade bei Askari für schlappe 40 Teuronen verscherbelt.

Nikmark


----------



## christianHH (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Hallo,

Dnake für die Antwort.
Mir geht es darum ob man mit vielleicht 150g ordentlich nach hinten ausholen und werfen kann!? 

Würe mich über weitere Antworten freuen...

Gruß Christian


----------



## nikmark (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Kannst du und das richtig mit Schmackes  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## christianHH (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Wollte sie auch bei Askari kaufen.
Habe ich das richtig gesehen, dass man da ne Kopflampe als Werbegeschenk dazubekommt?
Würde mich freuen wenn nochmal einer genau auf die oben genannten Fragen antworten könnte


----------



## AlTeR Eg0 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Servus Leute!

suche feederrute, bin auf die serie von Sänger gestoßen. da es aber momentan mehrere modelle von Sänger Spirit Heavy ruten auf dem markt gibt.
wäre meine frage an euch:

wer von euch fischt eine Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder?
ein paar infos wären net schlecht

danke im voras!


----------



## siwok44 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Ich fische am Rhein bei Karlsruhe mit eine Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder.Da die stromung sehr stark benutze ich ein Futterkorb mit 140g + das Futter und habe keine Probleme mit dem.Ich kann nur sagen Preis-Leistung -super.


----------



## Pikebite (6. August 2010)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Ich hab eine Spirit der ersten Generation (also keine MP1) und fische damit am Rhein. Allerdings setze ich sie nur mit dem rollenden Futterkorb ein. Mit nem gefüllten 30er Futterkorb (insgesamt wohl 100 Gramm) ist sie gut ausgelastet und wirft auch gut. Beim stationären Fischen mit schweren Körben finde ich sie doch etwas zu zart. Barbendrills scheinen sich damit endlos hinzuziehen. Dafür nehme ich lieber Karpfenruten.


----------



## tyirian (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Weiß jemand in welchen Abständen die Rute bei Askari für den Sonderpreis angeboten wird? 

Bin mit dieser sehr zufrieden, deswegen wollte ich mir noch ne 2. kaufen.


----------



## Ines (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Ich bin mit der Rute auch zufrieden, habe sie zum Brandungsangeln und Angeln mit schweren Bleien in der Elbe genutzt. 3,90 lang, alte Ausführung.

Die Ringe sind sehr klein, so dass sie bei viel Kraut nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Und manchmal fliegt beim Auswerfen die Spitze mit weg, wenn sie nicht fest genug aufgesteckt ist. Aber darauf muss man dann eben achten.


----------



## omnimc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*



AlTeR Eg0 schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> suche feederrute, bin auf die serie von Sänger gestoßen. da es aber momentan mehrere modelle von Sänger Spirit Heavy ruten auf dem markt gibt.
> wäre meine frage an euch:
> ...


 

ich benutze diese in 3,60 gekauft bei askari war ein schnäpchen da sie ja ein auslauf modell ist.
finde die verarbeitung nicht ganz so schön (die Klebestellen an den wicklungen der ringe).
bei askari steht im katalog das wurfgewicht 200 gramm
dieses jedoch steht auf den spitzen anders glaube 120 ca.
ein anruf bei askari brachte mir gar nix.
also in waldsolms bei sänger angerufen verbunden mit den feederkollegen bestätigte dieser mir das 200 gramm tatsächlich geworfen werden können,
und jetzt der hammer seine worte waren wenn sie dann doch kaputt geht solle ich mich an ihm direkt wenden,und verschafft mir ersatz. das finde ich sehr gut aber sie hält.
und macht echt laune zum fischen.


----------



## Forellenseeking (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Ich überlege mir die *Sänger Spirit SX Heavy Feeder Rute* zuzulegen (3.90,-120gr.wg.). Da ich sehr oft am R-H-K sitze, sind die mitgelieferten Spitzen (1x 2oz, 3oz, 4oz) etwas zu hart. Daher meine Fragen: 
Ist das die gleiche Rute wie die *Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute??
*Kann man auch einfach ne leichtere spitze drauf machen??
Wenn ja, bekommt man diese so einfach??

Danke für alle antworten. 
LG Jonas


----------



## sam1000-0 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder Rute*

Ich hatte die MP1 in 3, 90m als Lieblingsrute auf alles 
mögliche zm feedern eingesetzt. Zum Beispiel auf 
Barben, Rotaugen, Brassen und auf Zander.
Gewässer waren Rhein, Kanäle (NRW) und Maas in Holland.
Eine  absolute Superrute, da muss man nur die Spitze 
dem Wg und Strömung anpassen.
In letzter Zeit gings mit der Rute nur noch auf Zander am
Rhein und die möchte ich neben meiner Dega Formel 1
auch bis 180g wg nicht mehr hergeben.


----------

